# Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?



## namenlos67 (27 März 2011)

Hatte heute morgen eine E-Mail von Puremobile Inc. in meinem Fach. Angeblich habe ich was gekauft und mich entschieden, mit meiner Kreditkarte zu bezahlen.
Habe ich aber nicht. Habe die E-Mail ausgedruckt. Alles in Englisch. Frage: was 
jemand was darüber?


----------



## catch23 (27 März 2011)

*AW: Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?*

Es ist eine gute Sache, solche Vorfälle hier zu melden. Nett wären ein paar Details: Steht eine Adresse drin? Eine Bankverbindung? 
Google mal und ergänze das ggf.
Danke

z.B.


> Your order No. 534 usw./Puremobile inc. thank you for ordreing
> und die mail selber:
> Thank you for ordering from Puremobile Inc.
> 
> ...


Klingt nach einem Fall für den Mülleimer.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:40:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:38:59 ----------

War da ein Anhang dabei?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:41:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:40:25 ----------

der ist offenbar verseucht


> An upload of the PDF to VirusTotal came back with these hits:
> Microsoft 1.6702 2011.03.24 Exploit:Win32/Pdfjsc.NJ
> Symantec 20101.3.0.103 2011.03.24 Trojan.Pidief


[Credit Card Fraud] Who is Puremobile? - Scam and Phishbusters | DSLReports Forums


----------



## Goblin (27 März 2011)

*AW: Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?*

Das ist Spam. Auf keinen Fall im Anhang befindliche Exe Dateien ausführen. Mail löschen und Spamfilter drauf ansetzten


----------



## namenlos67 (27 März 2011)

*AW: Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?*

@catch23: genauso sah die Mail aus. Bankverbindung und Adresse standen keine in der Mail. Im Anhang war eine pdf-Datei. 

{SPACES>2<15#MARK}

Thank you for ordering from Puremobile Inc.
This message ist to inform you that your oder has been received and is
currently being processed.

Your order reference ist {DIGITS>4<6#MARK}.
You will need this in all correspondence.
This receipt ist NOT proof of purchase.
We will send printed invoice by mail to your billing address.

You have chosen to pay by credit card.
Your card will be charged for the amount of {INT>400<900#MARK}.00 USD
and "Puremobile Inc". will appear next to the charge on your statement.
Your purchase information appears below in the file.

Puremobile Inc. {SPACES>2<15#MARK}

Anhang: OrderN25031197.pdf  Content-Type:  application/pdf
                                         Content-Encoding: base64

Das ist die Orginal E-Mai. Hätte es gleich dabei schreiben sollen. War zu
aufgeregt. Vorsichtshalber habe ich meine Kreditkarte sperren lassen. Werde morgen bei der Bank eine Neue beantragen. Den Virenscanner habe ich vorsichtshalber zweimal über den Laptop laufen lassen. Und werde ihn heute noch einmal laufen lassen. Ich traue mich nicht, noch irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## Goblin (27 März 2011)

*AW: Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?*



> Ich traue mich nicht, noch irgendwas zu machen


Solange Du in einer Spammail nicht irgendwelche Links oder Exe Dateien anklickst ( ja,solche User gibt es wirklich ! ) kann nichts passieren. Lösch den Schrott und gut ist


----------



## poster54 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?*

Hallo,
habe auch ein Mail mit einer PDF al Anhang bekommen. Sollte da was bestellt haben weis aber von nichts. Was soll man da am besten machen? Das  email ist italienisch da ich italienischer Staatsbürger mit deutscher Muttersprache bin.


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?*

Wenn ich da bei Tante Gurgel suche und mir die Texte dort ansehe kommt da dann entweder gleich oder später ein Dateianhang.
Und der dürfte vermutlich verschnupft sein.


----------



## Goblin (31 März 2011)

*AW: Puremobile Inc. - Neue Abzocke?*



> Was soll man da am besten machen


Was man mit Spam so macht ! Löschen


----------



## Lichterfest (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo, die Betrugsmasche geht weiter. Ich erhielt gleich 3 Mails in Unterschiedlichen Sprachen und unterschiedliche Absender. Ich habe die Absender mal reinkopiert. Der Anhang den man öffnen soll ist fast gleichlautend und die Beträge schwanken zwischen 300,- und 800,- Dollar. Die Creditkartenzahlung bleibt.
Aleit [xxx@ovh.net];
Aloisija [xxx@informatik.uni-erlangen.de];
Indzheborg [xxx@freenet.de]

Sxxx läßt grüßen. 

[modedit by Hippo: Klarname und Maiadressen unkenntlich gemacht]


----------

